# California's new licensing model



## NorCalHal (Mar 25, 2016)

I am not sure if anyone has posted the new licensing model put into law oct 2015.

Licenses are not being issued yet, as the MEDICAL MARIJUANA REGULATION and SAFETY ACT (MMRSA), has not yet formed completely yet. They expect to start issuing licenses by 2017.

*LICENSE TYPES* The following license types are established under AB 266 (19300.7)) and SB 643 (19331(g)):  
(a)&#8194;Type 1 = Cultivation; Specialty outdoor.  Up to 5,000 square ft of canopy, or up to 50 noncontiguous plants
(b)&#8194;Type 1A = Cultivation; Specialty indoor.   Up to 5000 sq ft
(c)&#8194;Type 1B = Cultivation; Specialty mixed-light. Using exclusively artificial lighting.
(d)&#8194;Type 2 = Cultivation; Outdoor. Up to 5000 sq ft,  using a combination of artificial and natural lighting
(e)&#8194;Type 2A = Cultivation; Indoor. 5001 -10,000 sq ft.
(f)&#8194;Type 2B = Cultivation; Mixed-light. 5001 -10,000 sq ft
(g)&#8194;Type 3 = Cultivation; Outdoor. 10,001 sq ft - 1 Acre
(h)&#8194;Type 3A = Cultivation; Indoor.. 10,001 - 22,000 sq ft
(i)&#8194;Type 3B = Cultivation; Mixed-light. 10,001 - 22,000 sq ft
(j)&#8194;Type 4 = Cultivation; Nursery.
(k)&#8194;Type 6 = Manufacturer 1 for products not using volatile solvents.
(l)&#8194;Type 7 = Manufacturer 2 for products using volatile solvents.
(m)&#8194;Type 8 = Testing
(n)&#8194;Type 10 = Dispensary; General
(o)&#8194;Type 10A = Dispensary; No more than three retail sites
(p)&#8194;Type 11 = Distribution 
(q)&#8194;Type 12 = Transporter


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 25, 2016)

How much are the cultivation licenses?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 25, 2016)

No one knows yet. They are still forming the board s it will be at least 6 months


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh, I am so glad that they have made it simple....I thought they might come up with something complicated.:rofl:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 27, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Oh, I am so glad that they have made it simple....I thought they might come up with something complicated.:rofl:


That's just a list of the types of licenses. What it doesn't tell you is the requirements to get said license. 

Two of the toughest requirements to get a license in Colorado are: 1) You must have an approved facility/building prior to applying for said license, 2) You must have $500k liquid and prove where it came from prior to applying for said license.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2016)

Jesus, ,,,i just want to be able to grow my own meds without threat of prosecution,,,kinda like i grow my Fruits and Vegetables. Freaking Government tells us how we can live our lives. Land of the free,,,my ***.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 27, 2016)

AluminumMonster said:


> That's just a list of the types of licenses. What it doesn't tell you is the requirements to get said license.
> 
> Two of the toughest requirements to get a license in Colorado are: 1) You must have an approved facility/building prior to applying for said license, 2) You must have $500k liquid and prove where it came from prior to applying for said license.


 
I do know that yes...you must have a building before applying, which to me is common sense. You must own the building or have landlords written permission. Both very easy really. As far as the money...heck ya...you better be flush before jumping into it, but money is easy to come by with investors throwing it around.
For me...there is NO hoop not worth jumping threw in order to cultivate, sell,manufacture MJ products and be able to record those profits and put it in the bank.
This is how it is going to be...period. Regulated manufacturing in order to sell to the public...like ANY other product. Not having these regulations now is why I don't purchase through dispensaries right now. You really don't know who grew it or how.
There are provisions in Calis regulations to allow each individual the chance to grow there own with out regulations. They are allowing 100 sq/ft on your property to grow your own. You cannot sell it, but you can consume it yourself.

The issue is, most folks do not want to grow their own. plain and simple. 
So for those folks...regulations need to be in place to ensure the safety of the product.

Come to terms with it. We all wanted to free the weed, this is how. If you are afraid of regulations, then you are probably growing poor product.
If you are on top of your growing...then regulations are nothing to be feared.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2016)

Yep,,,i just want to grow my own meds. Dont want to make a living growing. I have a Business, ,and i am happy with it. Just dont want to pay for something i can grow for myself. My salads are made most the time with my home grown Veggies and Fruit. 
Now if i needed to buy some dank,,,ill buy from ppl i trust,,as i have for yrs. Personally dont care for all the regulations and crap,,and rediculous prices you pay for regulated Weed,,,but to each his own. Lots of ppl buy weed in California and Colorado from ppl that dont own Dispensaries, nor is thier dealers regulated. Lol
But,,,doing so means you have no protection from morons that grow crapy nasty weed. So i guess it can be a 2 headed snake. But ppl been buying Moonshine for yrs from unregulated Stills. Its one of those things you have to weigh for yourself. I truly do understand that sick ppl need a place to get safe Meds,,,and that would be Government Regulated growers and Dispensaries.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,i just want to grow my own meds. Dont want to make a living growing. I have a Business, ,and i am happy with it. Just dont want to pay for something i can grow for myself. My salads are made most the time with my home grown Veggies and Fruit.
> Now if i needed to buy some dank,,,ill buy from ppl i trust,,as i have for yrs. Personally dont care for all the regulations and crap,,and rediculous prices you pay for regulated Weed,,,but to each his own. Lots of ppl buy weed in California and Colorado from ppl that dont own Dispensaries, nor is thier dealers regulated. Lol
> But,,,doing so means you have no protection from morons that grow crapy nasty weed. So i guess it can be a 2 headed snake. But ppl been buying Moonshine for yrs from unregulated Stills. Its one of those things you have to weigh for yourself. I truly do understand that sick ppl need a place to get safe Meds,,,and that would be Government Regulated growers and Dispensaries.


 
Great post!

I am not a fan of regulation either, I just know it has to be done. I have finally come to terms with it. IMHO, regulation will help ease the minds of the naysayers and we will finally win the war. I see no other way. I am ready to come out of the shadows, for which I have been in all my life. Even currently, all "legal" growers/dispensaries are not taken seriously, even though we are driving the economy here. These regulations bring us out of the dark.

On that note..I went to a public meeting in my locality which involved council members and the Sheriff. It was brought up and asked to the head of the California Growers Association "How many jobs will be created if we embrace these regulations and allow it in our County?"

" Not many, as they are already working in the industry and have been all along. You just don't regulate and get tax dollars from it because you want to demonize it" 

I am stoked that Cali put in provisions for anyone to grow their own without a need for a license. 100 sq/ft is really pretty big for a home grower. So, for folks like yourself, you can finally grow in peace.

For folks like me, it's survival of the fittest. If you want to grow/sell commercially, you must play the game.  Personally, I don't trip on how much money I can make...I really want to see how much I can seriously grow and process and still keep quality at the top. Overgrow the world.

Within the licensing structure, there are no limits to the smaller grow license types. there are limits to the 1 acre outdoor and 22,000 sq/ft indoor. They want to see if there will be enough smaller growers to supply the state, and if need be, they will issue the bigger outdoor/indoor licenses.

There has been HUGE discussions amongst myself and grower friends on what the market will be. Most all the folks I know are dumping indoor and going for outdoor/greenhouse grows. The greenhouse quality has come a long way and gives a lot of indoor a run for its money. Costs are cheaper a bit too. 
I am not convinced greenhouse will rule the Cali legal market.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2016)

Awesome NCH,,,i also belive an Outside Greenhouse using the Sun would be the way to go because you cut down on use of Electricity. Sure you still need Electricity to run fans and such,,,but not needing all those lights would be awesome for the grid. Also stops peeps from talking so much crap about how much power is being consumed by large indoor grows.


----------



## 4thstreet (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the information.


----------

